# Need help fitting cowboy boot - I can't decide what size to get (Ariat Heritage)



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I find that in Ariat boots that don't lace, I take at least 1/2 size bigger than I would normally, they are very tight across the instep.


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello wbz,
Congrats on purchasing your first pair of "real" cowboy boots. You are gonna love them! As an owner of roughly 10 different pairs (all different brands and varieties), I can assure you that you will find many different occasions to wear the Ariat Heritage boot! I find that the Ariat brand tends to run pretty uniform and doesn't stretch a whole lot (at least for mine, anyway). If you own a pair of Ariat paddock boots in a size 6 1/2, that would be what I would recommend you get in the Heritage series. I am a consistent 9B (B just refers to regular) by them. Hope this little bit helps and best of luck in making your decision! Enjoy them!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I found that my ariat heritage boots did stretch, and especially in the arch area. They won't stretch much for your toes, so if your toes are cramped, go larger,but if there is some pressure down on your arch, this WILL stretch some and is realy what holds a cowboy boot on your foot. If the amount of tightness is in any way painful, tho, then go larger. it wont' stretch THAT much.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

All the Ariat boots I've ever seen have been steel-toed, so they certainly wouldn't stretch there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

